# Matty tomorrow afternoon



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wading out of matagorda tomorrow afternoon if anyone is interested hit me up. I'm probably leaving the harbor about 2pm and headed to west bay. Throwing plastics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

We lost some water so be careful in the diversion channel.


----------

